# DARK ROOM RENTAL



## aggiezach (Nov 17, 2004)

would be cool, if I lived in NYC! 


Zach


----------



## oriecat (Nov 17, 2004)

Those are good prices, if it includes everything.  I was paying $8 an hour here.


----------



## aldana (Nov 18, 2004)

Well yeah it includes everything..


----------

